
Scientists research man missing 90% of his brain who leads a normal life (2016) - colinprince
https://www.cbc.ca/radio/asithappens/as-it-happens-thursday-edition-1.3679117/scientists-research-man-missing-90-of-his-brain-who-leads-a-normal-life-1.3679125
======
dreamcompiler
I was tempted to write "this is your brain on bitcoin" but then I decided not
to.

